# Take one for the team and get this watch? Pagani Design Automatic Diver with Ceramic Bezel



## ronragus

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B073J8PM7...123011&psd=1&keywords=PAGANI+DESIGN+automatic

tell me more about the movement, is it ....?


----------



## yankeexpress

Just ordered it. $42 delivered with Amazon points I had


----------



## Chascomm

So there's the answer to the movement question. It's a Sea-Gull ST6D


----------



## yankeexpress

Long projected delivery time, towards end of July, looks like 3 weeks or more.


----------



## oinofilo

Mine has just arrived. Incredible watch for the price. More a copy than a hommage, but that doesn't bother me. The bracelet is remarkable with solid links, end links included and clasp. I'm not sure wether the shiny bezel insert is really ceramic, but it looks good. Inside there is a Sea-Gull ST6 that out of the box was 3 sec/day slow. Quite satisfied.


----------



## oinofilo

More Pictures


----------



## Parnis Lover

hello oinofilo, does it fit sapphire? Do you think is a copy, I mean a fake?


----------



## ronragus

Lume shot?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chascomm

Parnis Lover said:


> hello oinofilo, does it fit sapphire? Do you think is a copy, I mean a fake?


A quick Google search reveals that legitimate Pagani Design watches are all low cost and made in China. They do not seem to be in any way connected with the automotive company of the same name.


----------



## oinofilo

It' a copy of the TAG Heuer Aquaracer, but not a fake, there is Pagani Design written on the dial, and yes it's Chinese with a reliable movement. No connection with Pagani car and not even with Porsche Design.;-)
The lume is as you could expect, very poor, it lasts for a few minutes. And no sapphire.


----------



## Parnis Lover

I see. Hope it will last.



oinofilo said:


> It' a copy of the TAG Heuer Aquaracer, but not a fake, there is Pagani Design written on the dial, and yes it's Chinese with a reliable movement. No connection with Pagani car and not even with Porsche Design.;-)
> The lume is as you could expect, very poor, it lasts for a few minutes. And no sapphire.
> View attachment 12343175


----------



## Gunnar_917

Looks good on the canvas. It's a decent looking watch and looks well finished


----------



## Remior

Here is mine... and very happy with it... even I have tested under the shower... and it's alive!


----------



## Primavox

That's one great looking watch. Couldn't resist - I've ordered a blue one too. It'd be interesting to see if anyone has one of the black dial ones or the black PVD with yellow accents.


----------



## ronragus

What is the lug to lug?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/pagini-design-blue-dial-diver-4486845.html


----------



## yankeexpress

rogt said:


> What is the lug to lug?


I measure 47.25mm


----------



## 6138

I have blue and green


----------



## encoder

Hi Guys,

Almost bought one, but still on hold, because of the size. I have a 7,8 wrist, have no problem wearing my 44 mm SNA411, or the 8926OB Invicta.
Do any of the you have a picture of this watch with another one to compare the size?
47,something mm with the crown seems a bit big ... 
I know, the price is really really low, yet, do not want a watch in my collection that I'll never wear


----------



## karlenko123

encoder said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Almost bought one, but still on hold, because of the size. I have a 7,8 wrist, have no problem wearing my 44 mm SNA411, or the 8926OB Invicta.
> Do any of the you have a picture of this watch with another one to compare the size?
> 47,something mm with the crown seems a bit big ...
> I know, the price is really really low, yet, do not want a watch in my collection that I'll never wear


You should consider this, sapphire crystal, 44mm, Seiko NH35 movement and the price is about 90$ 









Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## encoder

karlenko123 said:


> You should consider this, sapphire crystal, 44mm, Seiko NH35 movement and the price is about 90$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


Hm, looks really good and I love the NH35.
Can't read the name, Vakis Rigas?


----------



## karlenko123

encoder said:


> Hm, looks really good and I love the NH35.
> Can't read the name, Vakis Rigas?


Yes it is

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## encoder

karlenko123 said:


> Yes it is
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


Do you have a link for this? Google gave me nothing


----------



## karlenko123

encoder said:


> Do you have a link for this? Google gave me nothing


Here you go: http://m.tb.cn/h.WwTmbVE

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## encoder

karlenko123 said:


> Here you go: http://m.tb.cn/h.WwTmbVE
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


Thanks mate!
Yet, the name Pagani Desing is a bit more fancy, but the NH35 is a really really good movement 
I'm in a pickle again


----------



## WatchOutNow

Nice looking watch. Can anyone comment on how loud the movement is? I don’t have any experience with this particular movement.


----------



## Chascomm

WatchOutNow said:


> Nice looking watch. Can anyone comment on how loud the movement is? I don't have any experience with this particular movement.


The ST6D is pretty much silent, both in ticking and winding noises.


----------



## WatchOutNow

Chascomm said:


> WatchOutNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice looking watch. Can anyone comment on how loud the movement is? I don't have any experience with this particular movement.
> 
> 
> 
> The ST6D is pretty much silent, both in ticking and winding noises.
Click to expand...

I've had a few watches that when the rotor moves it was very loud. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Cheap Watch Guy

I ordered one from Amazon, too. I'll review it when it arrives from China, maybe 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Techme

I just sold mine. Couldn't pull off the size. I will update with some photos later in the week.

Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme




----------



## Anjunafan

looks solid for $40


----------



## seadial

I purchased the green one, it was either that or the blue. Green is a bit more unusual and it will be interesting to see the color of the lume on the hour markers.


----------



## Techme

seadial said:


> I purchased the green one, it was either that or the blue. Green is a bit more unusual and it will be interesting to see the color of the lume on the hour markers.


Curious? Where did you find it? Thought it was sold out.


----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK

Here are a couple of my Pagani Design timepieces...&#8230;.


----------



## Emancipator12

Received mine today from China.. (The blue version)
and it was only 14 days on route.

Used it 10 hours now, and I am very pleases.

I know it is not a Tag Heuer.
But for the price it is a very nice watch.

Dennis.


----------



## Emancipator12

.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

Pagani make decent quartz and auto watches for little money! I wish they would make a few more original designs as we know its Tag there designed after like the Auqaracer But!! Neverless they seem well built and I have one my self! But they are heavy, mines 265g. These are their best models as far as I'm concerned . Pics below

Sent from my CPH1835 using Tapatalk


----------



## Emancipator12

After been using the watch for a few days I have my first impressions.

No doubt, it's a nice and solid watch.
I like it very much..

But (yes, there is a "but")
The lock on the steel strap, is not that good.
I have to fiddle with it, every time i put on the watch, to make it lock securely.
And if I twist the lock, even slightly, is opens.

I dont know if it is just my watch, or others have noticed it too.

Other than this, I have very little to be unhappy about.
It holds more than 36 hours of power reserve.
Looks very nice.
looses less than 10 sec. pr. day. (which I find acceptable for at watch at this price)

All in all.
I find this a nice buy...


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

Emancipator12 said:


> After been using the watch for a few days I have my first impressions.
> 
> No doubt, it's a nice and solid watch.
> I like it very much..
> 
> But (yes, there is a "but")
> The lock on the steel strap, is not that good.
> I have to fiddle with it, every time i put on the watch, to make it lock securely.
> And if I twist the lock, even slightly, is opens.
> 
> I dont know if it is just my watch, or others have noticed it too.
> 
> Other than this, I have very little to be unhappy about.
> It holds more than 36 hours of power reserve.
> Looks very nice.
> looses less than 10 sec. pr. day. (which I find acceptable for at watch at this price)
> 
> All in all.
> I find this a nice buy...


So which Pagani is it as the OP link does not work! I assume it's the Auqaracer styled watch?

Sent from my CPH1835 using Tapatalk


----------



## Emancipator12

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> So which Pagani is it as the OP link does not work! I assume it's the Auqaracer styled watch?
> 
> Sent from my CPH1835 using Tapatalk


Yes, It is the Aquaracer homage..


----------



## mrwomble

Emancipator12 said:


> After been using the watch for a few days I have my first impressions.
> 
> No doubt, it's a nice and solid watch.
> I like it very much..
> 
> But (yes, there is a "but")
> The lock on the steel strap, is not that good.
> I have to fiddle with it, every time i put on the watch, to make it lock securely.
> And if I twist the lock, even slightly, is opens.
> 
> I dont know if it is just my watch, or others have noticed it too.
> 
> Other than this, I have very little to be unhappy about.
> It holds more than 36 hours of power reserve.
> Looks very nice.
> looses less than 10 sec. pr. day. (which I find acceptable for at watch at this price)
> 
> All in all.
> I find this a nice buy...


I have two (black and blue) and I've not had the issue with the clasp that you're talking about, on either of them. So it might just be yours unfortunately. Papa you can replace the clasp?

My only complaints are that I had to lightly sand the edges of both bracelets because they were quite sharp, there's some back-play in the bezels and that the crown on the black version is quite stiff. All in all, minor complaints for such great watches - I wear mine quite a bit.

I tapped. I came. A gentleman never talks.


----------



## Emancipator12

Update...

I tried to adjust the clasp to work better.
With no luck...
I then dived into a box with watch parts, and found a no name steel bracelet.
Stripped off the clasp, and fittet it to the Pagani bracelet.
instant happiness.....
It is much more secure now, even though it does not look quite as nice as the original..


----------



## mrwomble

You might also want to look at the clasps for sale by a seller called Carlywet on Ali. They seem to get good reviews.

I tapped. I came. A gentleman never talks.


----------



## seadial

The “watch acquisition demon” made me buy the green version which looks very cool.


----------



## leeboi

Took 2 for the team. I ordered both Black and Blue. 

Just a little worried about the 47.5mm size.


----------



## Andrei Mihaila

I see the diameter is measured with the crown included, so maybe the actual size is 43-44? Did anyone measure the diameter?


----------



## mrwomble

Andrei Mihaila said:


> I see the diameter is measured with the crown included, so maybe the actual size is 43-44? Did anyone measure the diameter?


Yes, I believe you're right - it's more like 44mm or so. Don't have calipers so I couldn't be exact. It's big, but not excessively so.


----------



## Techme

Andrei Mihaila said:


> I see the diameter is measured with the crown included, so maybe the actual size is 43-44? Did anyone measure the diameter?


I seem to remember mine being 44mm excluding the crown.

Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## subspeciez

I'd take a chance on that one. Really wish it was Sapphire though


----------



## crAss

Mine arrived a few days ago. I got the black PVD version. I really like the watch!
The bezel rotates only counter clock-wise looks shiny but do not know if it is actually ceramic, the drop test tells the glass is sapphire, which I do not believe is the case since it was advertised as hardlex. 
The crown is screw-down. The strap is nylon/real leather combination.
I do not know what movement it has, but it is hacking and really quiet. It lost 10 seconds over 3 days - I have not hand-winded it even once.
The only thing I really do not like is the huge buckle it has. The strap is 22 mm and the buckle is ~3cm. I will exchange it when I get some time with a folding clasp.
Overall, I am really excited about the watch and it is incredible value for the 51 euros paid delivered!!!

I am really considering of buying the Tag, but wanted to get the feeling of the watch. If I will buy the tag it will be the silver version with a metal bracelet and will get also the rubber one cause I think the extra money for the black tag is not worth it. But for Pagani, I just went ahead!

Finally, I cannot understand why they cannot make these watches swim-proof. I mean it has a screw-down crown, the back is also screw-down.
On the other hand their newer diver watch is rated at 10 ATM, but costs more than 90.


----------



## crAss

Quick question. In another thread we were discussing on many parnis not having lubricate movements.
Has anyone checked if the Seagull movements in Pagani watches are lubricated?

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## leastonh

Does anyone know where I can buy one of these please? Ali only seems to have the chrono version for around £50. I'd rather have blue, non-chrono version and cannot find it.

Thanks,
Lea


----------



## crAss

leastonh said:


> Does anyone know where I can buy one of these please? Ali only seems to have the chrono version for around £50. I'd rather have blue, non-chrono version and cannot find it.
> 
> Thanks,
> Lea


Multiple sellers have the blue one over at they bay.


----------



## leastonh

crAss said:


> Multiple sellers have the blue one over at they bay.


Doh, I didn't think of looking there. Senior moment. Thanks


----------



## leeboi

leastonh said:


> Does anyone know where I can buy one of these please? Ali only seems to have the chrono version for around £50. I'd rather have blue, non-chrono version and cannot find it.
> 
> Thanks,
> Lea


i purchase both black and blue from the bay early February. Both watches are amazing and i find it better than the Invicta sub.


----------



## crAss

I seem to be having problems with the watch autonomy. I wind it,wear for about 10 hours a day doing mostly office work and about 50 hours later it stops. So far it hasn't stopped while wearing it, but when on a table.
I don't think it's normal... Reminds me of the bad versions of tongji movements...
Anyone else faced anything comparable?

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwomble

crAss said:


> I seem to be having problems with the watch autonomy. I wind it,wear for about 10 hours a day doing mostly office work and about 50 hours later it stops. So far it hasn't stopped while wearing it, but when on a table.
> I don't think it's normal... Reminds me of the bad versions of tongji movements...
> Anyone else faced anything comparable?
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


50 hours? What kind of power reserve were you expecting? I would think anything over 24 hours off-the-wrist would be a bonus at this price point.


----------



## crAss

I do not want 50 hours autonomy. I was expecting to get 15 hours autonomy, but sustainably every day without having to wind it just through wearing it for about 10 hours with low activity...Is that very high expectations?

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor

crAss said:


> I do not want 50 hours autonomy. I was expecting to get 15 hours autonomy, but sustainably every day without having to wind it just through wearing it for about 10 hours with low activity...Is that very high expectations?
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


In your earlier post, you stated that the watch will run for 50 hours after wearing it for 10 hours. That is quite good, but it doesn't seem to be what you meant. Can you clarify?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crAss

Let's say the morning on day zero I fully wind the watch and start wearing it. I wear it for about 10 hours driving, walking a bit and doing office work. Go back home and leave it on a desk until I wear it again. At about day 3 when I leave the watch on the desk in the afternoon at some point it just stops, so next morning I will have to set time again and wind it.
My question is if this is normal. 
With more expensive watches I don't have that problem, but also e.g with the 20 Euro Tevise T802 (the rectangular one). These watches just don't stop with this type of use.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwomble

Ah okay, I understand now.

No, that doesn't sound normal to me. I have two of these watches (blue and black) and the power reserve on both is at least 24 hours after each day of wearing.


----------



## crAss

I don't know what's going on... It even stopped on my hand, shook it a couple of times, started and then stopped after a couple of hours again 
The lume is good and lasts throughout the night on the other hand.
It's 2 colored, but during the night I can't tell that there actually are 2 colors. I can tell the time so it works.








Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## crAss

I got a lemon for sure.
Just finished a small experiment. I fully wound the watch and left it on a desk. It worked for ~32.5 hours before stopping which I think it's normal for it's movement. So it can store energy and this is not the problem.
Then I fully wound it again and wore it for about 12-14 hours per day. The watch lasted for a total of 42 hours after being fully wound. So, in 2 days wearing the automatic mechanism provided ~9.5 extra hours of autonomy. This about 5 hours per day, which of course is not enough. Still it shows that something is working because otherwise I would get no extra time.
Next step is to open the case and best case scenario something in the auto mechanism just needs to be screwed down better.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## crAss

Took photos of the movement. Can you identify it?

It looks as if it works ok, the rotor moving both directions, there is a sound indicating winding of mechanism only from one direction. The other direction you can hear practically nothing.


----------



## Chascomm

That is definitely a Sea-Gull ST6D, confirming what is listed in the advertisement.


----------



## crAss

And now I have to find out what's wrong with the auto winding mechanism...

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## leidai5

I'm pretty happy with mine for the price. The bezel is wobbly but looks nice. The bracelet has some sharp edges and is a bit loose. My only real concern is that some of the pins in the bracelet tend to come out by themselves.

Anyone have any advice on how to deal with this? I tried taking one out and spreading it out a bit to give a bit more friction, but it just snapped.


----------



## leastonh

leidai5 said:


> I'm pretty happy with mine for the price. The bezel is wobbly but looks nice. The bracelet has some sharp edges and is a bit loose. My only real concern is that some of the pins in the bracelet tend to come out by themselves.
> 
> Anyone have any advice on how to deal with this? I tried taking one out and spreading it out a bit to give a bit more friction, but it just snapped.


There are lots of split pin sellers on ebay. Cousins also have a good selection if the ones in the watch are poor quality.


----------



## GoodGrizz

crAss said:


> And now I have to find out what's wrong with the auto winding mechanism...
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Did you find out why?
I have similar "little problems" with a new one...

Thanks for reporting.


----------



## crAss

GoodGrizz said:


> Did you find out why?
> I have similar "little problems" with a new one...
> 
> Thanks for reporting.


I really do not know what's wrong. Sometimes I just wear it in the morning, not wind it at all and it works great till the evening. Other times I wind it and around midnight or a bit later it stops after putting it on a desk around 20:00. I hear the rotor spinning lots of times during the day. I also had an idea it might get stuck when nearing midnight due to extra force needed to activate the date complication, but one day it simply stopped mid-day.

If it is new you could ask for a partial refund.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Liquidator

I'm liking the look of some of these Pagani watches.

Are there sellers other than Amazon and on eBay. I'd be looking for shipment to England if that makes any difference at all?

Thanks


----------



## ajf

To be honest I would just use eBay if you have a Paypal account as this at least covers you for any issues.
From China, from previous experience, there are unlikely to be issues with import charges as well.


----------



## SILES89

A little late to the party but I think I'll get me one of those for the gym.


----------



## crAss

ajf said:


> To be honest I would just use eBay if you have a Paypal account as this at least covers you for any issues.
> From China, from previous experience, there are unlikely to be issues with import charges as well.


On the last issue I wanted to say that it depends on where you live and how lucky you are. In my country (EU) for example in the past year I had 2 out of about 10 items stopped at customs even though the declared value was lower and I was asked for invoice or PayPal/alipay receipt. Consequently I had to pay for clearance and VAT. Both items ended even with those charges much cheaper than getting them through an EU based supplier. 
Of course if you take in consideration all purchases from China I have made during the past 8 years that did not get stopped, I don't even care if it happens once in a while.
But if the price difference is small in comparison with a supplier in your country go with them.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## wauturr

I have one aswell now. Im really liking it but can someone explain to me how to micro adjust the bracelet?


----------



## scooby-wrx

Bought one of these a while ago and it finally turned up from China yesterday. Quite impressed with the quality considering price, but like most Chinese watches the bracelet is not great.. Edges are abrupt / sharp as mentioned earlier in this thread. Most annoying part is there is no minor adjustment meaning it's either one link too many or too little..

I bought it out of curiosity before seeing this thread with the intention of wearing it for a week then pulling it apart to inspect movement etc. I'll wear it instead of the luxury Swiss watches when there's risk of damage (due to environment etc.)

Took a few pics earlier:


----------

